# Jelly bean boot animation help



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok so I'm currently on Skyraider zeus, and I've replaced the VZW_bootanimation.zip in system/customize/resource with the Jelly Bean animation, and no matter what I do, I constantly get the default android boot animation showing up. I edited the desc.txt for the thunderbolt, I triple checked the boot animations permissions and made sure it was 644(rw-r-r), and I still can't figure out why I keep getting the default animation(landscape android).

I attached what I have, any advice would be great!


----------



## rollingthunder (Nov 8, 2011)

Try putting it in data/local or data/media

I have heard that both ways work. Might want to rename the old one boot animation.bak or something like that


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

rollingthunder said:


> Try putting it in data/local or data/media
> 
> I have heard that both ways work. Might want to rename the old one boot animation.bak or something like that


The only issue I have with the location is that skyraider's is actually in system/customize/resource, and if I use an app from the play store and I choose an animation from it to use, it replaces the VZW_bootanimation.zip and works fine, which is why I'm so baffled why mine doesn't work... Please ignore my terrible grammar and making what should've been multiple sentences into one huge one haha.


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

osuron07 said:


> The only issue I have with the location is that skyraider's is actually in system/customize/resource, and if I use an app from the play store and I choose an animation from it to use, it replaces the VZW_bootanimation.zip and works fine, which is why I'm so baffled why mine doesn't work... Please ignore my terrible grammar and making what should've been multiple sentences into one huge one haha.


Have you tried using the version of the Jelly Bean boot animation that I posted in the Themes section? Just wondering as I made modifications to make it work. I'm running it on Skyraider now, and you are correct with your location of system/customize/resource and change the name to VZW_bootanimation.zip.

I hope this helps.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh haha didn't realize you had made one. Yeah I ended up getting it working...kinda, animation isn't entirely smooth. I'll try yours instead


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep yours is definitely smoother haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

